# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  >  Nokia 7.1 (64 GB)

## navigator0

Πωλείται αυθεντικό κινητό Nokia 7.1 dual sim αχρησιμοποίητο, σφραγισμένο στο κουτί του. Μερικά βασικά χαρακτηριστικά του τηλεφώνου: οθόνη αφής 5.84 ιντσών, ενσωματωμένη μνήμη 64 GB, CPU Qualcomm snapdragon 636, 4 GB Ram, διπλή κύρια κάμερα 12 MP και 5 MP, πίσω κάμερα 8 MP, διπλό flash, αισθητήρας δαχτυλικού αποτυπώματος, GPS, ενσωματωμένη μπαταρία 3060 mAh, βάρος 160 gr, χρώμα μπλε. Τιμή 240 € (συζητήσιμη).

----------


## kioan

Πουλήθηκε! 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb (06-06-19)

----------

